# To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” Or Nothing!



## Ambarsaria (Sep 7, 2012)

Spirituality and such abounds in Sikhism and causes us to often reflect.

*1.  Thank You*

  Sometimes we are very happy with state of affairs.  We formally or informally, say thank you/”Shukrana” to Waheguru/Creator/God.  In so doing we act as though we are receiving,


A gift
A reward for good deeds
Simply good fortune
Or just an expression that we are nothing and all is so provided by the creator
 
Indirectly for me:  It is a registration of *not recognizing* how well the God/Creator has so equipped us to be in great state of affairs if we are in consonance with all creation.​


> *So “Thank You” is not necessarily a positive expression.
> 
> *​ *Doesn’t God/Creator get frustrated as we continuously communicate our inability to recognize and avail of the infinite potential provided to us.*​


 *2.      [/FONT]**I Am Sorry*

  Sometimes we regret/”seek Muafi” our acts, omissions or actions towards self, the God/Creator and creation at large.  In so doing we act as though we are,


We have not delivered on what the God/Creator made us capable of
We have broken the consonance expected of us towards others and any or all of creation
We have forgotten how we came to be
 
Indirectly for me:  It is a registration of *recognizing* how well the God/Creator has so equipped us to be in great state of affairs if we are in consonance with all creation.​


> *So “I Am Sorry” is a positive expression that recognizes unlimited potential.
> 
> *​ *Doesn’t God/Creator get frustrated as such so knowing knows that a life time is too short a time to exercise all that has been given to us by Creator/God and we don’t need to sweat the small stuff.*​


 *3.      [/FONT]**Nothing*

  Is saying nothing the best choice and living and acting more important than thanking or apologizing.  Should we just marvel!


> *Perhaps*


  What you think and which you do or prefer.

  Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*



> Is saying nothing the best choice



Veer ji As soon as you felt thankful or sorry, you have already said it to your Self and in way to WahCreGod,you can't easily 'choose' what to feel nor what to say for that matter.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*

Veer Scarlet Pimpernel I agree.  The object is to encourage such retrospect amongst all of us brothers and sisters and have a checkpoint as in your post.

Why we need to shout or show externally anything to our inner-self where the creator so resides and connects!

<iframe src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/IH8BgubvXWM?feature=player_detailpage" allowfullscreen="" frameborder="0" height="360" width="640"></iframe>

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*



> Why we need to shout or show externally anything to our inner-self



Strange that we are so internally disconnected to the Creator of Emotion, but connected in a way to the external motions of Religiousness.


----------



## Ishna (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*

Not sure about anyone else but often I go up to matha tek and I'm stuck for words.  All I can say is thank you - for everything, period.  Perhaps occasionally I will ask for help for everyone to be able to recognise hukam/Naam.

Don't think I've ever really said I'm sorry.  Internal dialogue when I stuff up is more like 'I am a worm, I am nothing, You are everything' in the spirit of:

ਬਿਹਾਗੜਾ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥
Bihāgaṛā mėhlā 5.
Bihaagraa, Fifth Mehl:
ਕਰਿ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਗੁਰ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਪੂਰੇ  ਅਨਦਿਨੁ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਵਖਾਣਾ  ਰਾਮ  ॥
Kar kirpā gur pārbarahm pūre an▫ḏin nām vakẖāṇā rām.
Shower Your Mercy upon me, O Guru, O Perfect Supreme Lord God, that I might chant the Naam, the Name of the Lord, night and day.
ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ  ਬਾਣੀ  ਉਚਰਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਜਸੁ  ਮਿਠਾ  ਲਾਗੈ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਭਾਣਾ  ਰਾਮ  ॥
Amriṯ baṇī ucẖrā har jas miṯẖā lāgai ṯerā bẖāṇā rām.
I speak the Ambrosial Words of the Guru's Bani, praising the Lord. Your Will is sweet to me, Lord.
ਕਰਿ  ਦਇਆ  ਮਇਆ  ਗੋਪਾਲ  ਗੋਬਿੰਦ  ਕੋਇ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਤੁਝ  ਬਿਨਾ  ॥
Kar ḏa▫i▫ā ma▫i▫ā gopāl gobinḏ ko▫e nāhī ṯujẖ binā.
Show kindness and compassion, O Sustainer of the Word, Lord of the Universe; without You, I have no other.
ਸਮਰਥ  ਅਗਥ  ਅਪਾਰ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਜੀਉ  ਤਨੁ  ਧਨੁ  ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਮਨਾ  ॥
Samrath agath apār pūran jī▫o ṯan ḏẖan ṯumĥ manā.
Almighty, sublime, infinite, perfect Lord - my soul, body, wealth and mind are Yours.
ਮੂਰਖ  ਮੁਗਧ  ਅਨਾਥ  ਚੰਚਲ  ਬਲਹੀਨ  ਨੀਚ  ਅਜਾਣਾ  ॥
Mūrakẖ mugaḏẖ anāth cẖancẖal balhīn nīcẖ ajāṇā.
I am foolish, stupid, masterless, fickle, powerless, lowly and ignorant.
ਬਿਨਵੰਤਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਰਣਿ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਰਖਿ  ਲੇਹੁ  ਆਵਣ  ਜਾਣਾ  ॥੧॥
Binvanṯ Nānak saraṇ ṯerī rakẖ leho āvaṇ jāṇā. ||1||
Prays Nanak, I seek Your Sanctuary - please save me from coming and going in reincarnation. ||1||​Click here for full shabad on Ang 543

Some people argue what is the point of praying if the Antarjami (Inner Knower) knows what's in our hearts and minds anyway.  The response I've heard is that we are helping ourselves by solidifying those thoughts and feelings into tangible ideas in our minds.  It is no good feeling that you should do something but doing nothing because you don't have a plan.  Thinking about what you are going to 'say' in prayer can help one prioritize their thoughts.

Sorry Ambarsaria ji if I've misunderstood the intent of your thread.


----------



## itsmaneet (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*

i think a Sikh who has already surrendered before the Almighty will always be thankful to God no matter what the situation is ....


----------



## Ambarsaria (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*

itsmanmeet ji thanks for your post.  Some comments.





itsmaneet said:


> i think a _*Sikh who has already surrendered*__* before the Almighty *_will always be thankful to God no matter what the situation is ....


_It is quite common and much encouraged by Parchariks/Missionaries-Discourse leaders to almost go for "humblest than thou" approach.

I believe Sikhism is more than just surrender as a surrender is much linked to submissive versus activism view or approach to living.  Say very common "Chardih Kala"/high-spirits approach that is more appropriate.

Instead of surrender from what I understand, Sikhism teaches,
_

_Seek knowledge of creator and recognize the one
_
_Learning for ever_
_Living with the knowledge and as we learn_
So subtle as the difference may be, I believe it is worth noting.  By the way if you look around in comparative religious studies, surrendered people are the most exploitable ones.  Most people or leaders who want to control you suggest a surrender approach.  By the way it is not a surrender to live in the will or knowledge of one creator/God.

Sat Sri Akal.

*PS:  *Let us think also why would the almighty one even accept a surrender from a feeble one like us?  When were we not under the one all pervading,  Before or after our living span?


----------



## Ambarsaria (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*

Ishna Bhain ji thanks for your post.





Ishna said:


> .....
> 
> Some people argue what is the point of praying if the Antarjami (Inner Knower) knows what's in our hearts and minds anyway.  The response I've heard is that _we are helping ourselves by solidifying those thoughts and feelings into tangible ideas in our minds.  It is no good feeling that you should do something but doing nothing because you don't have a plan.  Thinking about what you are going to 'say' in prayer can help one prioritize their thoughts__._
> 
> Sorry Ambarsaria ji if I've misunderstood the intent of your thread.


Ishna ji you have not misunderstood the intent of the thread.  Driving to action is more important and actions are guided by plans if such were to succeed.

_One of the thoughts I had in creating this thread is that we observe sometimes people being or be guided into forever thanking the creator/God for every little thing.  Creator perhaps is laughing wondering why we don't recognize it is part of the deal.

Conversely others would be on their knees and rubbing their nose on the ground all the time.  Such also don't recognize that God/creator may be laughing as it is as much part of the deal to make errors or mistakes. 

_So instead of ritualism _(I know it is not 100% so, but it becomes see-do setup) _one needs to be driven by wisdom and learning to for ever improve.  No major ulterior actions needed.  But if it makes you happy, there is no issue either.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*



> 1. Thank You



I , myself, have never understood this, Creator knows everything, and resides everywhere. To have a 'normal relationship with Creator, to say thank you, to ask for more, all seems pointless.



> Indirectly for me: It is a registration of not recognizing how well the God/Creator has so equipped us to be in great state of affairs if we are in consonance with all creation.



I agree absolutely



> 2. I Am Sorry



Although I have never apologised to Creator, I can completely relate to the feeling of not having done my best, or of upsetting another, of not realising my potential. Having said that, any internal regret seems more directed at myself rather than Creator. I feel I am letting myself down, and the wonderful chance I have been given by Creator in which to be as Creator has given me the potential to be. 



> 3. Nothing
> 
> Is saying nothing the best choice and living and acting more important than thanking or apologizing. Should we just marvel!
> Quote:



To talk specifically to Creator I find a bit odd, I think I have the attitude that everything I say, everything I think, everything I do, Creator is present and part of, to say thank you, or sorry, seems to intimate Creator is not. 

I think the following sums it up

There for the grace of God go I.


----------



## Luckysingh (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*

To say ''Thank you'' or to say ''sorry'' for mistakes that you have realised is better than saying NOTHING!!!

Harryji, sometimes you sound like that you live by the 'miranda rights' -(you have the right to remain silent....  as conducted by North American police officers!)

The lord God knows all, he even knows your very secret desires that are deep inside that sometimes you don't even know of yourself!

To say ''sorry'' or to be thankful is more of an act of realisation.
Remember everything about God and religion is about realisation.
Admitting your mistakes and saying you are sorry to yourself, yes no one else,not God but Yourself, is actually proven to inhibit you from repeating them again.

If a person doesn't openly admit or accept that they are sorry to themselves, then this is also proven to bring out or manifest itself in other psych issues. It brings out the negatives in other areas of ones personality.
Every single therapy or counselling wether it is for addiction, marriage breakdown, family crisis..etc.... -they ALL focus 1stly on the person admitting to themselves where they went wrong or contributed in some way to the cause.
After this, they move on to more intense therapy.

So Harryji, my bottom line is- if you can tell your wife more than once a day that you love her, even though she knows from your actions and behaviour, Then what is wrong to say ' Love you God and thanks or I'm sorry' ??
-Nothing wrong at all.

One reason among many that you tell your wife nearly every day that you love her, is to give yourself and her some reassurance that you have this 'love' among yourselves.
In the same manner, you should converse with the Lord for some reassurance about your very own actions and the way you feel treated.
To reassure the love between creator and yourself is why even a liberated gurmukh would still read the Guru Granth Sahib Ji, he doesn't just stop because he is now gurmukh!!


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*



> To say ''Thank you'' or to say ''sorry'' for mistakes that you have realised is better than saying NOTHING!!!



Luckyji, perhaps we differ in what Creator means to us individually, Creator to me does not possess a form that I could say thank you or sorry to. Creator, for me, is an energy, a force, in fact the portrayal in Star Wars is for me, absolutely spot on. Therefore all communication takes place wordlessly, sometimes when I feel I should say sorry, I can feel a part of me planning the next moment when I will break Hukam, so what point is it in saying sorry. I may say sorry to my wife for coming home late, and even if I am already planning to come home late the next day, she will accept that, but my wife is not Creator....



> The lord God knows all, he even knows your very secret desires that are deep inside that sometimes you don't even know of yourself!



quite, so the spoken word is redundant 




> To say ''sorry'' or to be thankful is more of an act of realisation.
> Remember everything about God and religion is about realisation.
> Admitting your mistakes and saying you are sorry to yourself, yes no one else,not God but Yourself, is actually proven to inhibit you from repeating them again.



Again, our opinion differs here, I prefer some sort of understanding, rather than paying lip service. 



> If a person doesn't openly admit or accept that they are sorry to themselves, then this is also proven to bring out or manifest itself in other psych issues. It brings out the negatives in other areas of ones personality.
> Every single therapy or counselling wether it is for addiction, marriage breakdown, family crisis..etc.... -they ALL focus 1stly on the person admitting to themselves where they went wrong or contributed in some way to the cause.
> After this, they move on to more intense therapy.



I agree completely, but why the need for the spoken word?




> So Harryji, my bottom line is- if you can tell your wife more than once a day that you love her, even though she knows from your actions and behaviour, Then what is wrong to say ' Love you God and thanks or I'm sorry' ??
> -Nothing wrong at all.



What is wrong is the ease with which these spoken thanks and apologies take the place of any real understanding between what has been done to warrant a thank you, or an apology.Also, where do you prioritise? As I walk along the street, do I mouth an apology for walking by a wounded bird? for not giving to a beggar? at any one given moment, there is something we are not doing, and at any one given moment, there is something to be thankful for, a beautiful day, a clear sky, a warm sun, money in pocket, full belly, I think if you strive for mental communication with Creator, then this dialogue is going on all the time. 



> In the same manner, you should converse with the Lord for some reassurance about your very own actions and the way you feel treated.
> To reassure the love between creator and yourself is why even a liberated gurmukh would still read the Guru Granth Sahib Ji, he doesn't just stop because he is now gurmukh!!



to be honest I am not quite sure what the argument is.. that the spoken word is more important than the ongoing mental dialogue?


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*



> If a person doesn't openly admit or accept that they are sorry to  themselves, then this is also proven to bring out or manifest itself in  other psych issues. It brings out the negatives in other areas of ones  personality.
> Every single therapy or counselling wether it is for addiction, marriage  breakdown, family crisis..etc.... -they ALL focus 1stly on the person  admitting to themselves where they went wrong or contributed in some way  to the cause.
> After this, they move on to more intense therapy.


After looking at the Vote, this is the conclusion I came to as well. We aren't feeling sorry enough and that's probably because we rationalize every decision to be the right decision. So little room to feel sorry. Perhaps less rationalization is the way to go.  If only it weren't so darn automatic.

But why is this thread centered around Thank you and Sorry?

I often find myself saying "I love you" and "I miss you" when I am not in touch. And that feeling expands out from there.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*



> We aren't feeling sorry enough



Veera why be sorry when he has led us astray himself and stays silent for the most part when so many are lost in desire and doubt,and when we do read his word many of us still fail to connect like a Bhagat should.
I was the sorriest Sikh out of  politeness as much as anything else but I feel I personally should be less sorry.

I wish my friend had brought this up earlier now I bet he's sorry he didn't lol


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*



Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> Veera why be sorry when he has led us astray himself and stays silent for the most part when so many are lost in desire and doubt,and when we do read his word many of us still fail to connect like a Bhagat should.
> I was the sorriest Sikh but I feel I personally should be less sorry.
> 
> sorry if you don't like what I said,damn I said it again !


Veerji, Why Thank him, when he does everything? Why love or miss him when it is he who is doing it?
Because He is the one thanking, loving, missing, feeling sorry, surprising, entertaining, scaring,etc Himself.  It's all HIm.

But i would agree that in your case, you need to stop apologizing. I was thinking about earlier this year but I didn't know how to bring it up but I'm glad you did. You apologize way too much. Stop. It makes you weak when you apologize unnecessarily, backing down from your statement and adopting a weaker stance. In your case I never found ANY of your apologies, on the forum, to me and other members, necessary. You are nice to people already, so there is no need to apologize for BEING YOURSELF. Keep a solid stance, like a mountain. Be a mountain! A mountain never apologizes for being a mountain.
It's only when you stop apologizing for unnecessary things you think you need to apologize for, that you start making AUTHENTIC apologies where you REALLY need to.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*



> > Be a mountain! A mountain never apologizes for being a mountain.



Veera does not a mountain allow itself to be trampled and allows itself to be conquered occasionally.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*



Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> Veera does not a mountain allow itself to be trampled and allows itself to be conquered occasionally.


_The rains, the Sun and the wind are so sorry as they slowly kill the mountain as it erodes and disintegrates over time.  Wonder what the poor parents of said mountain, the stars, the volcanoes, etc., all have to say about all this._:angryyoungsingh:. _ Bloody trees and streams of water have no shame as they dig deep and try to expedite the whole dis-integration process_ yellingsardarni.

Our naivety in pretending to know all that is one, so recognized by everything, including the so called lowest of life forms is something to behold.   It is just amazing.

*Examples:*

1.  I won't kill a fly!

Really ask the fly if wants to be dispatched and merge with the one where we all come from and are part of.  May be it wants to go out in a fight versus be frozen to death peacesign
2.  I won't step on a worm!


Really ask the worm if it wants to merge with the one it came from and is peacefully looking for a transformation.


> *Don't sweat the small stuff thinking as though you know.*
> 
> 
> *Sometimes, just let it be!*


Logic is hard and it will bite you in the behind for superficiality including yours truly peacesign​
Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## namjiwankaur (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*

Bhagat ji



> I often find myself saying "I love you" and "I miss you" when I am not in touch. And that feeling expands out from there.



This is worded so beautifully!  Thank You!


----------



## namjiwankaur (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*

Ambarsaria ji



> Really ask the fly if wants to be dispatched and merge with the one where we all come from and are part of. May be it wants to go out in a fight versus be frozen to death
> 2. I won't step on a worm!
> Really ask the worm if it wants to merge with the one it came from and is peacefully looking for a transformation.



I love the part in the banis about how God cherishes all beings from the ant to the elephant.

That one nugget of wisdom has helped me to see God at work in the most miraculous ways.

:sippingcoffeemunda:


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*



Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> Veera does not a mountain allow itself to be trampled and allows itself to be conquered occasionally.


Ocasionally. And these conquerings are authentic precisely because the mountain does not "feel sorry" unnecessarily and does not constantly back down from being an obstacle to be conquered. 



> _Trying to read future posts and adapt my earlier comments to them to save paper! _


I see I I'm glad oyu are doing your part for the environment.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*



> Our naivety in pretending to know all that is one



Veer Ji Your title to the thread is really asking is how we should communicate with that Supreme Being that is the most famous recluse.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*



Scarlet Pimpernel said:


> Veer Ji Your title to the thread is really asking is should we communicate with that Supreme Being that is famous yet a recluse.


_Scarlet Pimpernel veer the thread is more asking and observing what we do rather than what we should do?_ 

Perhaps the title could have been clearer, _I am sorry_.  But _thanks_ for your observation.  So I learn through knowing my mistakes and getting recognition of correctness japposatnamwaheguru: all related to how we have greater capacity versus what we exploit.  But it is all internal and a simple tool for me as for self improvement.

I think I let the cat out of the bag as to what I do and what I feel is the correct approach, according to me. mundahug

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*



> Perhaps the title could have been clearer



Veer Ji Title is fine, what I can't understand is why so many look as if they are speaking to God but he seems speak to very few.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: To God/Creator: “Thank You”, “I Am Sorry” or nothing!*

Sp ji,
We have not, through powers of concentration, earned a better perception of reality, thus we don't see or hear God. The issue isn't actually that we don't see him, it is that we always see him in everything around us and thus cannot discern what is God and what is not. When we learn to discern Creator from Creation that is known as having* ਬਿਬੇਕ ਬੁਧਿ.*

But to develop * ਬਿਬੇਕ ਬੁਧਿ *first we need develop *ਧਿਆਨ*, to hold the mind steady. And that requires practice that few are willing to do.


----------

